# DVR



## ideal (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi On my own network I can connect to the dvr no problem and open the cctv. The problem is I would like to be able to access the cctv from where ever i happen to be and that is where im struggling. Im no expert by any shade of imagination and as far as i know i seem to have done everything that is required but still cannot get access. If i use the host name in my browser from within my network it simpy takes me to my router log in page asking me for my user name and password. Ii get some one else outside of my network to try and log in using the host name its just says page not available. I feel im very close but missing something and have no idea what it is. My desktop is plugged into one lan on the router and the dvr is plugged into the other.

The router is a ztc w300 
The dvr is a anspo
IP of the dvr is 192.168.1.5
Its using port 8080 which is now open
host name idealpasyala.dvrdydns.com 
sub net 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Your link idealpasyala.dvrdydns.com seems to be wrong. That does not resolve for me.
If I add an 'n' , so it becomes : idealpasyala.dvrdyndns.com 
Then I get a site which sells unused domain names.

More information regarding your external IP or dyndns address would help.
And for any sake, EDIT OUT your email address - you'll get spammed no end.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Resolves just fine at this end
Name: idealpasyala.dvrdydns.com
Address: 124.43.138.176

But it does not appear accessible. Do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results so we can see if there are any private ips in the path.


----------



## ubinx_15 (Sep 2, 2016)

I HAVE MY ROVER SYSTEM DVR, I FORGOT MY PASSWORD, I TRIED REMOVING THE CMOS BATTERY, IS THERE ANY WAY THAT I CAN BY PASS IT TO RESET IT.TY GUYS


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From TSF RULES

You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::

* software pirating
* hacking
* password cracking
* keystroke recording software
* assistance with accessing copyrighted software programs
* Leeching on private or public WiFi/Broadband connections

Also, when posting a new problem, start your own thread. Don't coattail on one that's already two years old. Finally, posting is caps is shouting. Post as I'm typing here.


----------

